# Our rescue GSD earned his IGP 1!



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Our rescue boy, Wey Wey, earned his IGP 1 today! He is now MR 1 and IGP 1. 

Some of you may remember his story. He was an owner-surrender at our local animal shelter. A GSD rescue took him in and when he was about 15 months old, we became his foster family. He was dog-aggressive, toy-aggressive, and out-of-control when we first met him. But with time, patience, and training, he has become the best GSD we could ask for. 

He earned both legs of his Mondioring 1 in 2017. We did not do much training in 2018 because our Malinois (my Mondioring dog) developed severe epilepsy in January and we spent most of the year trying to get her seizures under control. In October of 2018, we went to check out a local IPO club. At the time, they had a trial coming up in 3 weeks and the members there encouraged hubby to trial Wey Wey for BH. That’s how their journey in IGP began.

Now on to IGP 2 :grin2:

Highlights from the trial...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice work! Congratulations!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats!How fortunate you found each other


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That was SUPER!!! Is that Lou's club? 

Tip Marty Segretto gave to me - shorten your dumbbell throw. It should land the same distance on the other side as from where you are standing.


----------



## HollandNicholson (May 6, 2019)

Congrats that is awesome


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Great job seeing your dog's potential and working so hard to bring it out!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

That was a great video to watch! Ya just can't get any better proof of what can happen when committed to it. Love his flashy front to fuss. It's just so happy.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

One heck of a success story. Congratulations!


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Nice work! Congratulations!


Thank you!!


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

dogma13 said:


> Congrats!How fortunate you found each other


Thank you!! We adopted him to be an active companion dog, but he obviously had other plans, LOL, we are very glad he become part of our family


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> That was SUPER!!! Is that Lou's club?
> 
> Tip Marty Segretto gave to me - shorten your dumbbell throw. It should land the same distance on the other side as from where you are standing.


Thank you!! Yes it is, it is Lou's club :grin2:

LOL, I will let hubby know, dumbbell-throwing itself is really an art, where I want it to land and where it lands are often two different locations


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

HollandNicholson said:


> Congrats that is awesome


Thank you!!


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Magwart said:


> Great job seeing your dog's potential and working so hard to bring it out!


Thank you!! He is a really awesome dog, first year with him was bumpy, but once he bonded with us and we developed our communication system, he was great! He loves to train, yet he knows to turn off at home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

San said:


> Thank you!! Yes it is, it is Lou's club :grin2:
> 
> LOL, I will let hubby know, dumbbell-throwing itself is really an art, where I want it to land and where it lands are often two different locations


NO kidding! Everytime I think I have it...it BOUNCES!


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Heartandsoul said:


> That was a great video to watch! Ya just can't get any better proof of what can happen when committed to it. Love his flashy front to fuss. It's just so happy.


Thank you!! The front to fuss is still work in progress. He spent 3 years as a Mondioring dog where he whistle-recalled to fuss, hubby has worked really hard to try to convince him that "front" will get him more rewards than finish position, LOL.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

WIBackpacker said:


> One heck of a success story. Congratulations!


Thank you!! We are very fortunate, we adopted him mainly because we felt he was too energetic/rambunctious for most pet families. We were not planning on doing bitework with him but he had it in him. We've learned a lot along the way. He is really a very easy-going and happy dog, it's amazing what consistency and patience can do.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Super!!!! He is so lucky that you found him! Great job!!!! Much "joy" in the work!


Lee


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

This is so awesome!! Excellent work !!


----------



## LynnPritchard (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW! He so obviously loves what he's doing and wants to please you. What a terrific success story for you both!


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> Super!!!! He is so lucky that you found him! Great job!!!! Much "joy" in the work!
> 
> 
> Lee


Thank you Lee! He is a very happy dog and we try to keep him that way. He loves training, the amazing thing is, he knows to turn off in the house.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

CometDog said:


> This is so awesome!! Excellent work !!


Thank you! We never thought we could get him titled in two different sports, especially starting IGP so late in life, he is more versatile than we had anticipated.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

LynnPritchard said:


> WOW! He so obviously loves what he's doing and wants to please you. What a terrific success story for you both!


Thank you! We try out best to keep training fun for him, we want it to be enjoyable for both handler and dog.


----------

